# Herping 2014 - 15 season



## bluetongue beno (Jun 10, 2015)

Hey guys, Just a few finds from the season just passed. I apologise for photo quality, all taken with a phone.




_Antaresia maculosa _(spotted python) - Cecil Plains, QLD




_Cacophis kreftii _(southern dwarf crowned snake) - Main Range NP, QLD



_Parasuta dwyeri _(dwyer's snake) - Westmar, QLD



_Paradelma orientalis _(brigalow scaly-foot) - Cecil Plains, QLD



_Egernia striolata _(tree skink) - St George, QLD



_Pygopus lepidopodus _(common scaly-foot) - Springbrook, QLD



_Pygopus schraderi _(eastern hooded scaly-foot) - Condamine, QLD



_Vermicella annulata _(bandy-bandy) - Moonie, QLD



_Liopholis whitii _(white's skink) - Girraween NP, QLD



_Strophurus taenicauda _(golden-tailed gecko) - Cecil Plains, QLD



_Underwoodisaurus milii _(thick-tailed gecko) - Ma Ma Creek, QLD



_Saltuarius wyberba _(granite belt leaf-tailed gecko) - Girraween NP, QLD



_Diplodactylus conspicillatus _(fat-tailed gecko) - Currawinya NP, QLD

Unfortunately, quite a few photos are not uploading at the moment. More to come..

Cheers!


----------



## Leasdraco (Jun 10, 2015)

Good spotting!


----------



## Bushman (Jun 11, 2015)

You've found some pretty cool herps there. 8)
They're not bad photos, especially considering that they were taken with a phone. What phone did you take these with?


----------

